# Are the Caravan Club taking the *****????



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My Caravan Club magazine arrived this morning with a flyer from DFDS inside (that has the CC website address displayed in large print on it).

That flyer states fares (from) £29 each way. So, as you do I thought I would check ferry fares for next summer. 

Bit of an education !!!

Dover - Dunkirk outbound 14 Aug returning 3 Sept.

The lowest fare from CC is (via DFDS) £58 each way. Total cost £116

DFDS (Norfolk Line) website quotes £42 out & £29 return £71 

Before anyone asks yes that's for for EXACTLY the same ferry times and yes I was logged into the CC site as a member (tried it as a non member, exactly the same cost. So much for "member benefits"   

So the question is just how much does the caravan club make out of these crossings??? Bearing in mind there is little doubt that DFDS give the CC a discount on the above retail fares :roll: :roll: :roll: 


So BE WARNED, if you want the best deal for a ferry crossing next summer it would seem the CC is NOT the place to go

EDIT

Really weird now !!!! Just went back to CC ferry booking site and tried the tunnel costs. CC website threw up a return crossing with DFDS (Norfolk Line) for the same times listed above at, wait for it

£68 (also quoted the tunnel on the same page)

Can someone explain what the ******* is going on here.????


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*CC*

Same here

I use C&CC to book my Ferries with POSL. Always save at least 5%

TM


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

We just book online and never bother with either club. Never paid more than £35 for a 8/10am crossing. Cheap day with DFDS is usually friday £29.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

I booked through the CC 2 weeks ago, out 1st July return 31st July with DFDS.
It was £58 return, I could have booked at £48 return but the times did not suit. 
It seems you have got to be lucky and log on at the right time, if i dont get a price i like at first i will log off and try again a day or so later but clear your cookies off your computer first.

RD


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

Just booked tunnel for 66euros each way for a 7.25 mt m/h for June. 

Andy


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

forget the CC for ferries I did long ago and saved money


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mr Plodd

Bad news I'm afraid.

I had a similar problem, so I phoned the CC booking office. The girl who sorted things out for me couldn't have been more pleasant and helpful, even though it took her well over half an hour to make two bookings, and she had access to on-screen ferry schedules that I obviously couldn't use. (_She was so pleasant in fact, that I spoke to her Team Leader and commended her_.)

Problem (and bad news) is, after the end of this month we will not be able to make telephone bookings unless we also take out Red Pennant insurance or book some campsites in France . . . neither of which are of the slightest interest to me, and I suspect most others!

For ferry only bookings it will have to be internet only!!!!

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Tunnel for me. with tesco its free.

Merry christmas

Dave p


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Its not free Dave ------- Costs me a fortune in Real Ale to get enough points. HIC Merry christmas Vic


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

vicwo said:


> Its not free Dave ------- Costs me a fortune in Real Ale to get enough points. HIC Merry christmas Vic


There's a downside? 

A Merry Christmas.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We also have found the CC not to be the cheapest!

Booked Tunnel yesterday for Aug outwards and Oct inwards.

Tues £61 out (16.20) and Sun £61 return. (08.20)


----------

